
Bots please: Slack needs a news feed - ben_c
https://bencollier.net/2016/03/bots-please-slack-needs-a-news-feed/
======
jeremybarthe
Or if you're looking for a news feed, you could try something different than
Slack. [https://www.talkspirit.com/](https://www.talkspirit.com/) seamlessly
mixes real-time communication and asynchronous conversations to answer all the
needs your team has to share information efficiently. The main part of the UI
is for threaded topics, with services integration like Slack and the sidebar
is for chat conversation.

------
mbleigh
Flowdock does exactly that.
[https://www.flowdock.com/](https://www.flowdock.com/)

~~~
ben_c
oh wow - that's pretty much how I imagined it!

